# CNC vadība / mehānika >  CNC galdam freezes motors

## marisviens

Suhner AW-FSE 1500
http://www.cnc-plus.de/Spindles---Accessories/Spindles/
Varbuut shis ir bez ogleem (brushless)?
Kaa to apjeegt?

----------


## valmet

Pēc viņa šķērsgriezuma bildes redzams, ka ir gan oglītes. Izskatās pēc Kress 1050 analoga, ko pats pagaidām arī veiksmīgi ekspluatēju (šajā pat saitā pirku). Brushless tik lēti tikai ķīniešu var dabūt.

----------


## marisviens

Labi, bet konkreeti ir zinaams kaads bezoglu motors sim vajadziibaam?
Saits internetaa?

----------


## valmet

Protams ir  :: 
Šeit sākot ar piekto uz leju, vienas no labākajām, bet arī dārgākajām :
http://www.bzt-cnc.com/index.php/cat/c5 ... 3dcf599221
Šeit arī kvalitatīvas un padārgas :
http://www.maschinen-werkzeuge.com/elte ... -c-53.html
Šeit lētākas, bet arī kvalitatīvas :
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Inverters-Motors-and-Gearbox
Šeit lētas, bet ķīniešu, hz cik kvalitatīvas, citi saka, ka labas, citi sūdzās, ka ātri nosvilst :
http://stores.ebay.com/Enjoy-Life

----------


## Amazons

Oglītes šiem motoriem ir viennozīmīgi. Vai tavējam jau nobeigušās? Ja steidzami vajag tad man viens komplekts rezervē ir.
Tas termins "bez oglītēm(sukām)" ir nepareizs, jo iespējams tik tāpēc ka viena gramatiska kļūda raksturīga vāciešiem. Pieļauju, ka domāts "bez buksēm" - ar gultņiem, jo lētā gala spindeļiem un vēl arī elektroinstrumentiem nav gultņu un viss balstīts uz neilgi kalpojošām plastmasas buksēm.

----------


## valmet

Brushless ir tā arī domāts "bezsuku", jeb "bezogļu"
Te var palasīt par spindeļiem:
http://www.techno-isel.com/CNC_Routers/ ... indles.htm

----------


## Amazons

Iespējams, tik izteicu savu domu

----------


## zulu

vai kāds var ielikt saiti kur tuvāk ērtāk iegādājis speciālās cnc frēzes ?

----------


## valmet

http://www.ekltools.isr.lv

----------


## Epis

vēl ir sparks-shop.lv tur ir tādas parastās frēzes, (šo to esu tur  pircis) bet ja vaig speciālos instrumentus ta jārokās pa katalogiem un  jāiet uz eklstools, vai citu firmu pārstāvi, ja grib kādus lētos  standart instrumentus pirkt bez pvn uz firmu ta jāizvēlās arzemju web  veikali, man patīk shop-apt.co.uk.  es daru tā ka ja vaig baigi  steidzami ta meklēju vietējos veikalos (pa dārgo), bet ja var gaidīt  pāris nedeļas ta sūtu no ārvalstīm.

nesenā iekārtu izstādē  ķīpsalā bīj pārstāvētas vēl dažas intresantas katalogu firmas kā vācu  werkzeug-eylert.de  vietējais http://arito.lv. (nēsu tur neko ņēmis bet  papētijis esu)  ja daudz jāpērk ta izdevīgāk varētu būt iet alibabā un  megināt no ķīnas pa taisno pirkt.

----------


## ezis666

Sparks ir pasaku cenas, lai neteiktu vairāk...

----------

